# Need Help



## LouF (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi I just finished a Soft grip pen I picked up at  Rockler the other day, I noticed after installing the pen twist mechanism it is broken it keeps turning the Ink Cartridge wont move. I can keep turning mechanism left or right is there any way of fixing it ?


Lou


----------



## turncrazy43 (Aug 15, 2013)

I would take the finished pen back to Rockler, demonstrate the defect and ask them to replace the defective part. If they will, then disassemble the pen and put in the new part. Who knows, they may even replace the entire kit for you for customer relations.
____________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## LouF (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks I will do that I am going to Rocker Saturday, This was my first acrylic pen :frown:


Lou


----------



## johncrane (Aug 15, 2013)

a good idea is to check the trans before pushing it in the brass, better luck with the next time Lou.


----------



## LouF (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks John I learned the hard way it won't happen again.


Lou


----------

